# Do I need a B Band Converter on the H24-700 ?



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Just got a new H24-700 in today but no B Band Converter.

My other H24-100 that DirecTV installed the tech said it needed a B Band Converter and he installed one on that receiver.

I just called DirecTV because I did not get the B Band converter with the new receiver and the guy said that the H24's do not need it.

Do I need this thing or not?

I have the Slimline dish with the one LNB that I believe is a 3 LNB dish.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

If you do not have SWiM then the H24 DOES need BBCs.

Only in an SWiM setup do the receivers not need the BBCs. 

AAMOF, there is only one model receiver that doesn't need BBCs in a non-SWiM setup and that is the HR23/H23.

Press the Dash key and if it doesn't say "SWiM Connected" then it's certain you need BBCs.

Mike


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are not using SWM, and it sounds like you aren't if your other receiver has a BBC, then yes, you need one. Call back and try again, maybe explain you are not using SWM but a legacy dish. Keep calling back and you will find someone who knows.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If don't have a SWiM setup you need BBC's for all HD receivers, except the HR23/H23. If you aren't sure press the - key (bottom left corner) on the remote, if you have SWiM under the line that says "Receiver:...NNNNNNN" it will say "SWiM Connected", if it doesn't say that no SWiM.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm calling the morons back now..

Update: DirecTV is shipping me one, 2-5 days


----------



## AtomicPunk (Nov 10, 2007)

same thing just happened to me. You think the people ordering these things would know to check for this...oh wait..they don't know anything.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Got the B Band converter, they sent it overnight Fed Ex.


----------



## EKrimmer (Mar 21, 2008)

My turn. Just replaced an SD box with an H24. No HD - just 771. Had to search to here to get any informed help. Grabbed a BBC from my DVR (re-checked the box) and voila. How difficult is that for tech support to know?? Thanks to all at dbstalk!


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

Directv CSR's are fcuk!ng IDIOTS.


----------



## EKrimmer (Mar 21, 2008)

He took copious notes and fully documented my case before passing it on to "Customer Care" to likely setup a dish alignment service call. I just figured that couldn't be the case when the HD-DVR downstairs is working perfectly *and* I was getting 96-100 signal strength on the H24.

Usually these folks have been spot on but geez this was a big miss.


----------

